# Gorlitz



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

Now I am thinking of maybe getting a gorlitz 380/250. Anybody used one of these.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have one. They are nice. You can swirch between 1/4" and 3/8" drums real easy and they take up very little space. I also have a spartan 81 and a spartan 100 but that gorlitz takes up less space in my truck. I Think is a nice little machine.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

kellybhutchings said:


> Now I am thinking of maybe getting a gorlitz 380/250. Anybody used one of these.


It's the same idea as the old RR Viking or "VK" switch from 3/8 to 1/4 inch cables and drums. Body is different but idea is the same. The Gorlitz 380/250 would be my pick when my Viking drops dead. If you do a lot of sinks a Super Vee will come in handy for different drain set ups.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Gorlitz 380/250*

YES IT IS A GREAT MACHINE I HAVE OWNED MY OWN FOR THE LAST 8 YEARS,

I HAVE USED THEM ON AND OFF OVER THE PAST 25-35 YEARS AND RUN OVER A THOUSAND DRAINS WITH IT IS LIGHT AND PORTABLE TO TAKE ON THE ROOF OR IN BASEMENT !
I HAVE ALSO USED THE SPEEDY VEE TYPE CABLE MACHINES AND ALSO OWN MY OWN, BUT THE THING WITH THEM IS IF YOU RUN A LOT OF DRAINS WITH THAT TYPE SNAKE MACHINE IS IT CAN CAUSE CARPEL TUNNEL,
IT HAPPENED TO ME TO THE EXTENT THAT I HAD TO SLEEP FOR YEARS WITH A
WRIST BRACE ON MY WRIST AFTERWARDS :thumbup:


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

how are the gorlitz cables. I am getting ready to buy one and have been talking to the sales rep. He said a general wire cable would not even work in a golitz because it is too stiff. General wire is all I have used before, but I don't like them.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

kellybhutchings said:


> how are the gorlitz cables. I am getting ready to buy one and have been talking to the sales rep. He said a general wire cable would not even work in a golitz because it is too stiff. General wire is all I have used before, but I don't like them.


I have used gorlitz cables without any problems, I would say go for it.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I am going to get one.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

You will love gorlitz I bought a new 1 ton extended dodge van in 1985 and loaded it with gorlitz equip I was 35 yo and my back was a mess .That loading ramp and spartain type feeder added years to my working life.I had it arranged so I could carry parts ,sewer equip and room for water heaters when needed .I thought I was biggest rooster in town in those days .No one in bham had seen gorlitz then and it was a step up (IMHO) from the my tana I was using at the time,take care of your equip and it will take care of you ,I have never argured which type machine was best ,I always figured it was not the machine it was the man using it I once got a general cable by accident and it was an inercore 3/8 cable for my sink machine the twist was opposite and it like to beat me to death before I figured I had to run my machine in reverse to make it feel right all my cables are lefthand twist (I may be wrong) but I think general has right hand twist cables eddie


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

so do I need to get the left hand cables with the gorlitz machine because they offer both left and right


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Whatever machine calls for if in doubt call gorlitz ask and get a catalog most eccept mini use left hand as for hollow or inner core thats up to your experience I use hollow and replace after more than 2 splices but NO ONE but me operates my equip now days and I buy cables fom draincablesdirect they used to be called service spring IMHO they make as good of cables as anyone to fit all type machines and they have great color catalog too


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I got my gorlitz on friday and so far I really like it. I got the innercore cables but the last two feet is hollow for easier turns. I was really supprised with how much smaller the drums are than the general wire and how much quiter it runs. I don't know about that nut on the end of the cable that holds the bladed on, it seems if you ran the machine in reverse the bladed might come off.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

It's possible. Make sure its tight.
Another thing is sometimes you need to run the cable with no blade due to the clean out's on small P-traps. Make sure the nut covers the whole threaded end or you will strip down the threads and will need to replace threaded end. If nut is to small and a second nut to cover that's what I do.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> Whatever machine calls for if in doubt call gorlitz ask and get a catalog most eccept mini use left hand as for hollow or inner core thats up to your experience I use hollow and replace after more than 2 splices but NO ONE but me operates my equip now days and I buy cables fom draincablesdirect they used to be called service spring IMHO they make as good of cables as anyone to fit all type machines and they have great color catalog too


 Service Spring, now Drain Cables Direct, are great guys. About 15 years ago maybe a little more, I talked them into making all their cable out of music wire. For those of you that do not know, most cables that spartan, Ridged, general and others make are oil tempered wire. What this means it is more susceptible to getting ruined when you stick it in a line full of acid. Where as music wire, is drawn and tempered differently, the metal is a whole lot less porous, which makes the cable acid resistant.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Butch you got me to dig out old catalogs to remember series numbers on machines( yes the 380/250 was a good machine as all of gorlitz) I came off an interstate ramp too quick and my back door wasnt shut good bye bye 380/250 but I loveed it I bougt it in a package yrs ago but after the GO 15 came out I dug out my old mytanna m661 it is stiil on my truck I use mostly the 3/8 cable but in a pinch I swap reels and ad put on 100 ft 1/2 cable and get from stack to septic tank( I still go to stack if no other way) but THE little GO 15 is my money maker these days goes hru traps has 50 ft of cable really gets most sink and washer drains without going to roof .I met GERD who started GORLITZ he is a german came over when the big earthquake hit whe world series in S F was just starting aas he said Im not swearing to his story ) in nashville he really makes good equip but DONT SELL FOR HIM HE SCREWED ME GOOD MONEY WISE he acted lke he never knew the miles I traveled in my new dodge full of his new equip back in the 70s I should have had a lawyer draw it all up before I took off trusting MY BAD learened a good lession eddie


----------

